# Florida - April or August



## Pompey Family (Aug 13, 2011)

Deciding on a US holiday next year with four kids 15, 12, 7 & 5.

Pros and cons of both periods?

Likely to be staying at Marriott Harbour Lake although that's not set in stone.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 13, 2011)

April for sure.


----------



## BevL (Aug 13, 2011)

The humidity in August will be a killer, I'd think.  April should be very pleasant.  I'd think that as long as you avoid Easter, the spring break crowd will be done and it shouldn't be as busy as when school is out in August.

We were in Florida one May and it was very pleasant.  We were there once in March where it was, like, summer hot with humidity - the locals were complaining it felt like summer - and we thought it was awful, frankly.  We'd never go back there past mid May to, say, early October.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 13, 2011)

BevL said:


> The humidity in August will be a killer, I'd think.  April should be very pleasant.  I'd think that as long as you avoid Easter, the spring break crowd will be done and it shouldn't be as busy as when school is out in August.



Unfortunately Easter it will be, school holidays.

Would Marriott resorts be full of spring breakers?  My knowledge of spring break consists of visualisations of hordes of hormone fuelled teenagers on an orgy of alcohol and sex (which sounds great) and that they're likely to pitch up in the cheapest motels they can find to preserve their beer money.  Or am I wrong?


----------



## cindi (Aug 13, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Unfortunately Easter it will be, school holidays.
> 
> Would Marriott resorts be full of spring breakers?  My knowledge of spring break consists of visualisations of hordes of hormone fuelled teenagers on an orgy of alcohol and sex (which sounds great) and that they're likely to pitch up in the cheapest motels they can find to preserve their beer money.  Or am I wrong?



Nope.  That's Cancun.   

Spring break in Orlando just means there are tons of families and kids there. Busy time in the parks.

Definitely go then over August.  August is beastly hot and humid.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 13, 2011)

Disney has a good idea on when it is the crowdest, and those days happen to be around Christmas, Easter, and the middle of the summer.   The blackout dates for seasonal passholders for next year are:

January 1-2, 2012
March 31, 2012 through April 12, 2012
June 9, 2012 through August 16, 2012
December 20 - 31, 2012

This might give you an indication on when not to come, as it can be very crowded during those dates.  Everything else being equal, I'd definitely suggest April for a visit to Orlando.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been during spring break three times and the crowds aren't horrible if you go real early to the parks, but by about 11:00 am they are mobbed.  The weather is terrific though.

August will be like a sauna, however the crowds are a lot less, especially if you go during the middle to end of the month.  I'm from the southeast part of the U.S. so the heat isn't a killer.  Also, you may have some hurricanes to deal with in August.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  Well it looks like April.  I'll have to keep my teenage nieces on a leash but it's better than baking in a sauna.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been in April and August. August is a killer with the heat, afternoon thunder storms and it's the hurricane season. The only good thing about going in August is that the water parks are a great relief, but they're more crowded. 
The ground heat that bounces up from the pavement is unbearable at times.

April can be cool and the water parks aren't open if it's around 70 degrees (not sure of the exact temperature for this), but the parks are much more enjoyable as the temperature is comfortable.


----------



## silentg (Aug 30, 2011)

You will have a better time in April, even if there are crowds, it won't be as bad as August which is not only crowded but hot and sweaty too!


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 6, 2011)

I live in Florida, have yearly passes to Disney and do not go in August! 

April can be hot, though, and it will surely be crowded.  Here are my tips:

If I go during the daytime, I always book a sit down restaurant for around 2 pm.  This will get you out of the heat of the day, plus you are charged for lunch prices before 3 pm.   

During busy times of the year, I often don't go to the park until mid-afternoon and stay until closing.  This is often midnight or later, but we are night people.

They have special evening events, like a princess and pirate party, at the Magic Kingdom.  They are separate from park hopper passes, but if you only go to the park on one day, this is your best value for the money.  The lines are much less.  My kids rode space mountain 3 or 4 times in a row with no waiting.  I take out of town visitors to these when they only come in for a day.

The Disney waterparks are open year round.  They will be pretty crowded in April.  They are fun and pretty inexpensive to add to a park hopper ticket.

Since you are coming for a week, do not try to visit a park every day!  You will wear yourself out!  

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 6, 2011)

And I can't ever remember seeing the spring breakers like you are thinking of in Orlando.  Daytona Beach or Cocoa, but not Disney area.  They can't afford it!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to Florida..Our season is Jan to March. You will not see the locals outside any other time. That's why god invented air conditioning

I live 3 hours south of Orlando and often go to Orlando for a weekend get away. I move from air conditioned house to air conditioned car, to air conditioned resort. At the resort I move from the room to the pool to the bar and back. Last trip I sit out on the lanai to watch the fireworks at epcot. 

I would never visit the parks except in the winter


----------



## gcole (Sep 12, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Thanks everyone.  Well it looks like April.  I'll have to keep my teenage nieces on a leash but it's better than baking in a sauna.



Good choice. We went in August and it was so hot the four year old begged to get out of the pool and go inside.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 12, 2011)

We had big trips there in both March/April (3 weeks) and August (4 weeks) this year.  April is busier, but not as busy as I expected.  August is hotter, but not as hot as I expected.  They were both enjoyable trips.  Whether it's busy or hot (or both), the key is getting there early and enjoying the park when it's cooler and less crowded.


----------



## silentg (Sep 13, 2011)

Too hot to come here in August, that is when we go on vacation elsewhere if we can.  April is a much better time to visit.  Just before the love bugs show up in May.


----------

